# Country Driveway Help



## Ingledink91 (Jan 10, 2006)

Currently have colechie driveway approx 10'x700', wanting to go with something not so dusty, asphalt or Chip seal . any recomendations on which to use and who to use to install.


----------



## shade (Aug 12, 2010)

where are you located. I recently did asphalt at $1.75/sq ft in trinity county


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Chip seal.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

All of us country folks around here use slag from the steel mill in Beaumont. With a little rain it getsashard as concrete.


----------

